# Finish for MDF



## cerbie (8 Aug 2007)

I have read the recent thread for the primer finish on MDF, and you all seem to be spraying?

I am on the start line for a kitchen build which will be faced using MDF which I want to paint finish. However, being in the middle of nowhere, France, it is not easy finding the products for this finish.

I had intended sealing the MDF as per the thread, with a thinned PVA coat, brushed on, and as I wanted a matt finish, would have really liked to use water based eggshell (used it on a kitchen in UK, gave me the 'look' I was after) but this is proving difficult to locate.

Should I really be throwing out the brush and looking for a (cheap) spray unit?
Bearing in mind the finish I am looking for, can anyone recommend a paint to give a matt finish that I might find over here? 

regards


----------



## jasonB (8 Aug 2007)

I've done a lot of painted MDF, I prime with a waterbased primer/undercoat usually Dulux, second coat of the same then two coats of oil based eggshell which I find much easier to apply than the Waterbased which tends to drag.

Rub down the first coat with 180g then for the remaining coats. I don't use a separate sealer for the edges.

Also get decent MDF preferably Moisture resistant as it finishes better on cut and moulded edges

Jason


----------



## White House Workshop (8 Aug 2007)

I used a roller on MDF and got the finish I needed. Not glossy smooth of course!


----------



## tim (8 Aug 2007)

jasonB":3ls9btnv said:


> I've done a lot of painted MDF, I prime with a waterbased primer/undercoat usually Dulux, second coat of the same then two coats of oil based eggshell which I find much easier to apply than the Waterbased which tends to drag.
> 
> Rub down the first coat with 180g then for the remaining coats. I don't use a separate sealer for the edges.
> 
> ...



Do you not find that the oil based paint drying time compromises your work flow though?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## jasonB (8 Aug 2007)

Its a bit slower about 4-6hrs for the eggshell before it can be recoated depending on temp etc. I just plan my work around it - maybe painting a second coat in the evening or over a weekend.

It is worth it for the better finish as the oil base tends to self level, I do larger areas with a foam mini roller and lay it off with a brush.

Jason


----------

